# i have an idea



## carmel (Aug 21, 2017)

hi dear gifted artist,
i am not gifted as you. I am not an artist. But i admire art. Will anyone be interested to put color to a thought inside me? but let me tell you that i wont be able to pay anything. I is just for anyone who will be just curious to draw and not for selling or buying. its just to admire something in my heart. if anyone interested please tell me
N


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure, it's not as if we do it for a living anyway. We'll work for free. Really appreciate your help.


----------

